# your thoughts on extreme preppers?



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If you look at shows like doomsday preppers, most people associate doomsday talk with wackos. And, when it comes to the kinds of people that they feature on that show, many are very extreme. Personally, I don't think the show is doing us much of a favor when it comes to presenting the prepper movement to the general public.

Obviously, we aren't all extremists on this forum, yet we probably have a wide range of views on we think about the extremist. Maybe some of us don't think they are extreme at all.

So I want to kind of leave my question wide open for you to answer any way that you like.

What is your take on this?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone that goes on TV and exposes their plans is an attention seeker not a prepper.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its more about ratings, being outrageous. Occasionally there may be something of use. I laughed at one man who spoke with a tone of amazement that he had a few thousand rounds. Rookie was the word that came to mind. However, I realize that there are those in today's society that would be shocked by such a revaluation. Too bad all my fire arms and related items were lost I'm a boating accident.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone who doesn't prep at all thinks any of us who do are extremists. My grandmother would call me practical, because that is what folks did back then. They had gardens, chickens, a cow, a pig, and they put up their own food. During the war years lots of city people had victory gardens. People took care of themselves and their families. It's only been since government welfare and an infrastructure that supports day to day sustenance that prepared people have been seen as extremists. Used to be the norm for everyone.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's TV. That's pretty much all that needs to be said. Those people are all about ratings and money. Not all preppers are wackos. The voices in my head said so.


----------



## shawn1980 (Mar 18, 2015)

I look at it like if it gets other people to think about prepping, its not all bad. It may drive some people to do some emergency preparedeness research, and actually start prepping for realistic events. You can learn from everything, even if its learning what not to do.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Let the sheople laugh, point fingers and their fun. They are just in denial. 

Everyone is on a different level for most anything. What my be extreme to one is everyday life to the next. Who's to judge??


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

The first rule of prepping is to keep your friggin' mouth shut and don't tell everybody you know that you are storing food and firearms and preparing for living off the grid.

These "doomsday preppers" who appear on TV to get their 15 minutes of fame COMPROMISED the safety and survival of their families, by shining a very bright light on WHAT they are doing, WHERE they are doing it. and WHO they are.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

I admit Doomsday Preppers made me rethink the way I prepare. I learned a lot from the first season, but the longer it's on the air the crazier the people get.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to feel that a lot of the people who make it to TV are talked into it, then they 
add the scripted parts, and with proper editing make a show that makes most of the 
people on the show look like blithering idiots. Either that or it's all make believe. I 
find it hard to believe that any prepper with half an ounce of brains will trade OPSEC 
for the money the show offers. Someone, somewhere is going to recognize the 
family and your security is out the window as well as your credibility in regular 
society. I especially loved the over sized truck driver (retired due to illness and on 
disability) driving around on his handicap scooter and then jumping around behind 
some bushes to demonstrate concealment. Oh yah, and the guy who shot his left
thumb off (supposedly), I didn't see much blood, so...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't watched very many of their shows, But folks that prep to survive a nuclear exchange are just plain stupid! Only the gov has the deep pockets to secure all the useless A-Holes in Congress for any amount of time. Would love to be around when they come out, and they have no one to obey their rules and regs, no one to pay taxes! They would be in the same boat as the rest of us who made it that far.. jmo. They just don't have to pay for their preps.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If I could find my damn tinfoil hat I would tell you what I think. But until then I'm not letting "them" download thoughts into my head.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have watched only a couple of shows...

IF it gets people talking and a few more folks start prepping wonderful

as for extreme preppers... is there really such a thing.... I guess if you have to spares tires in your pinto


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

More than these stupid shows, think the weather conditions, tonadoes, drought, etc., have brought more folks over to the smart way of thinking. I can hear the parents saying we should have had this or that, just in case!


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

I watch the show on NetFlix and haven't got passed the first season yet. I agree with all who spoke about these so-called preppers that display their supply and preparation plans as being stupid or paid off. I also agree that if it makes people think to prep even just a little bit, that it'll be one less person/family I have to worry about looking down the barrel of my rifle. As far as Extreme, I do remember my grandparents working a garden and canning food. It was normal everyday life. They weren't called preppers but it would have kept them from dying off in a major disaster. My siblings think I'm a little nutty thinking that something major is coming soon, but thats okay. I think God put this feeling in me for a reason and I can't seem to resist it. I just wish I had a little more time and money to make it perfect as can be. Oh crap....I'm extreme


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

my take they make the people look as crazy and stupid as they possibly can and almost everyone of them has failers in the on cast/show survivability rating so to me it is just real bad reality type TV and I stopped watching most television and stick to movies not shows that I find entertaining.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The TV shows are produced to, make money yes, but also to poke fun at the "weirdo extreme preppers" (anyone who doesn't fit their idea of normal). Yes some of them are weird. If I had the money to do so, I would be an extreme prepper because that is the way (to a point) I would like be. But I don't, so I'm not. Just doin the best I can.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know there is a show i kind of like (well most of it) life below zero i'll tell you what that eskimo chick anginas she can rock a mosin now. i don't see it often cause I'm to busy but i do like watching it.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I wrote a reply, hit the wrong button and it deleted it. WTF.

Long story short. 

IMO, most people on that show are not extremists. To me an extremists sacrifices constantly to make preps for TEOTWAWKI , most of the shows participants spend tens of thousands on preps. Normal people can't do that. But the average Joe's on the show, who CONSTANTLY sacrifice and have dug themselves a great deal of debt and continue to prep are the extremists if anything, also SO annoying.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> Anyone that goes on TV and exposes their plans is an attention seeker not a prepper.


And they are not smart.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm reading a lot of good points. I stopped watching "Doomsday Preppers" because most of the people (seemingly) on the show spend A LOT more money than I ever will on prepping. Most of the shows are not practical for me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Drama, ratings, money, drama, ratings, money, drama, ratings, money...ect.

"Reality Tv" has very little reality in it. It's scripted just like any other tv show. Tv networks have no soul!! They will ruin lives for ratings and money. Look at all the reality families that have become complete outcasts...Duck Dynasty...16 and Pregnant...Duggars...Kate Plus 8...Honey Boo Boo...ect.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

dsdmmat said:


> Anyone that goes on TV and exposes their plans is an attention seeker not a prepper.


So true.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Ya, it's TV, they aren't selling sex so they have to get a bit sensational in other areas that might be of interest to a specific segment of the population. Why make a TV show if no one is going to watch it.

I got a laugh out of the one DDP show where the guy had built is BO location, was there with his family and another guy he brought into the clan. They were set up in some sort of guard tower, all dressed up ready for battle and the one guy fired off a round and the other guy was not ready, did not have his hearing protection on or something and the concussion from the shot hurt the guys ears so bad he got physically sick and was barfing all over the place and he kicked the guy out of his clan.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Mish said:


> Drama, ratings, money, drama, ratings, money, drama, ratings, money...ect.
> 
> "Reality Tv" has very little reality in it. It's scripted just like any other tv show. Tv networks have no soul!! They will ruin lives for ratings and money. Look at all the reality families that have become complete outcasts...Duck Dynasty...16 and Pregnant...Duggars...Kate Plus 8...Honey Boo Boo...ect.


When did DD get kicked out into obscurity? Thought they were still a ratings producing show?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

GasholeWillie said:


> When did DD get kicked out into obscurity? Thought they were still a ratings producing show?


I could be wrong! I don't watch the show. I just remembered headlines about it possibly being cancelled over some drama.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> When did DD get kicked out into obscurity? Thought they were still a ratings producing show?


I enjoyed watching the shows of the companies that build underground, fully equipped living spaces. That was interesting, and very useful.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 11633

Mish, I am beginning to wonder about you!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> Anyone that goes on TV and exposes their plans is an attention seeker not a prepper.


What dsdmat said, I could not agree more. That is really the entire subject in a tidy package.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

GasholeWillie said:


> Ya, it's TV, they aren't selling sex so they have to get a bit sensational in other areas that might be of interest to a specific segment of the population. Why make a TV show if no one is going to watch it.
> 
> I got a laugh out of the one DDP show where the guy had built is BO location, was there with his family and another guy he brought into the clan. They were set up in some sort of guard tower, all dressed up ready for battle and the one guy fired off a round and the other guy was not ready, did not have his hearing protection on or something and the concussion from the shot hurt the guys ears so bad he got physically sick and was barfing all over the place and he kicked the guy out of his clan.


I saw that same episode and my son and I both laughed our guts out ( I am ex Army and he is ex Marine) the guy fired *ONE* round and the other guy lost his cookies and was crying, barfing, it was so stupid. If you are a shooter eventually you will get exposed to someone popping off a round and you don't have your ears on. Just comes with the program. Yes, your ears are ringing and you cuss the person out, or cuss yourself out whatever the situation is. But you march on. This guy was showing how big and bad his place was (which it was) he said he had put a $1 million plus into it, but he can't take one round without falling apart? Then his place got "raided" by his cop friends, and they took the place over in a heart beat. He had a little kid with a 10/22 one "raider" took his sister hostage and the kid just gave up. Not blaming the kid he was WAY to young to be in that position. Teaching a kid how to shoot is one thing ( I had my son out with me when he was 5) but I did not give him a gun and tell him to man his post.

He had lots of toys and lots of money, I will never be at that level unless I win the lottery, but he had ZERO skills in my opinion and expecting way too much from kids, and had picked the wrong people for his team.

I know this is off topic to a degree and I apologize for going there, it is that darn show just revs me up when I see so much BS being portrayed as good. When the entire premise of the show is breaking the first rule of OPSEC.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Don't have the money to be an EXTREME prepper, I figure I can get about up to the E on extreme. Maybe one day I can get to the X if I quit buying guns and ammo.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Mish said:


> I could be wrong! I don't watch the show. I just remembered headlines about it possibly being cancelled over some drama.


Duck Dynasty is alive and well. There was some controversy a year or so ago, but it seemed to go away. Their new season is starting some time this week.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll admit that Doomsday Preppers did sorta kinda get me into prepping so I'm not going to completely trash it. Both my wife and I would watch it on Netflix more for entertainment than educational purposes. She would constantly laugh at how specific some of those people like I am prepping for this and only this disaster. Granted that's probably part of the script though.

The show I really liked was Doomsday Bunkers about the guy who build underground shelters. That one was kind of interesting. But if shows like those, cheesy though they may be, can help others to be more prepared for emergency situations than it's not all bad.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If I had the money I would be an extreme prepper! I'd start out with buying my own private island. Then I would build a castle on it. My bov would be a sweet boat and a helicopter. Then I'd hire a bunch of island folks to tend the place and make a deal with some experienced men for security. Probably put in a bulk order for some custom slippymade pikes in case we have to deal with pirates. Then I'd live out the rest of my days watching the sunset and being served adult beverages in coconut shells (with the little umbrella of course) and smoking Cuban ceegars while being fanned by topless island gals with palm fronds. Only the best for the Arklatex family and co...

Hey a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> If I had the money I would be an extreme prepper! I'd start out with buying my own private island. Then I would build a castle on it. My bov would be a sweet boat and a helicopter. Then I'd hire a bunch of island folks to tend the place and make a deal with some experienced men for security. Probably put in a bulk order for some custom slippymade pikes in case we have to deal with pirates. Then I'd live out the rest of my days watching the sunset and being served adult beverages in coconut shells (with the little umbrella of course) and smoking Cuban ceegars while being fanned by topless island gals with palm fronds. Only the best for the Arklatex family and co...
> 
> Hey a guy can dream can't he?


We are talking about extreme PREPPERS, not extreme p******...........oh, never mind. :21:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepping is insurance. An extreme prepper is willing to spend more time and money on prepping than I am. I "purchase" what I consider a reasonable amount of SHTF insurance while balancing a normal lifestyle. Extreme preppers are simply willing to "spend more" for more SHTF insurance just like buying a better car insurance policy which may never be used.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

What the average prepper does now was just common freaking sense a generation ago. A garden. A few live stock. A loaded gun by the door. The norm. Not sure when and how it changed and why living a semi self suffcient life is now called "prepping". But it is. Think of the volume of common sense logic thats been absent in the world when someone critisizes you for having 4 cases of beans stored in your basement. Its redonkulous. We are supposed to live in this live and let love state when everyone for every reason publically ridiculed for their beliefs lifestyle or sexual preference. Its so bass ackwards any deep pondering on it is disturbing. 

It was in God we trust. Now its on government. And it only thinks acts and plays for the rich. Taking more from everyone else to feed those who need nothing and power trip on bank account values. 

TV shows like DDP could be educational enlightening and entertaining. Instead its fed up to us like jerry springer reruns on steriods. Its a waste of time. Turn off the idiot box and go for a hike. Skin a rabbit. Craft a leather holster. Do something good for yourself. Watching tv isnt it.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

To me it's whatever helps you sleep at night as long as you are not preparing to prey upon others I c no harm in whatever it is. If you want to live in a underground bunker more power to you..if you want to buy a assault weapon..ok thanks for stimulating the economy. dont break the law and it's all good. going on television showing the world what you have and spouting off religious rethoric or apocalyptic dreams of super prepper bs then you deserve the mocking. People are dumb.


----------

